# Failed cycle - can I ask how my recipient got on?



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, I got my BFN on Saturday and I'm trying to prepare questions for my review consultation in a months time. I was wondering if anyone know's whether I can ask the clinic if my recipient has had a BFP or not and also about how her embryos developed etc. Does anyone know?

Thanks x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I could be wrong but I was under the impression you could find out if her eggs were mature and also what the outcome of her treatment was.

Hope you're doing ok - have you decided to give IUI a go? Xx


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Dingle, I hope you are right. 

I had 19 eggs retrieved so I got to keep 10. Out of those 10, 9 were suitable for ICSI and all fertilised. 7 were making really good progress by day 3, the other 2 were slow. At day 5 only 2 had made it to very early blasto stage, one better than the other. I had an early blasto transferred which ended in a negative. I am worried that my eggs are just not destined to reach beyond early blasto so I'm really keen to find out how my recipients share got on in the hope that hers did better and I was just unlucky! 

I am still thinking carefully about IUI, if I am not accepted back on to the egg sharing programme then I will probably have to go ahead with it but I am hoping and praying to be accepted again. If I am acepted just simply going off the odds of it working compared to ICSI it seems a no brainer to go ahead with egg sharing again but then IUI would be a much easier and less intrusive process as well as being quicker than waiting to be matched again etc.

My head is mashed thinking about all this!


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi u can ask but i personaly didnt after 2 negatives it would of been to hard.im sure they wil accept u again.good luck hope it works out.most embryos dont make it we only had 3 each time .ivf is like a lottery unfortuntly.x


----------

